# Weight Transfer



## swanny32 (Jul 23, 2012)

A shocking weekend of golf has led me to really wanting to sell the clubs, honestly it was embarrassingly bad, all witnessed by my pro as well which made things worse....I could almost see the Â£Â£ signs in his eyes!

I'm catching anything and everything either really fat or really thin and I'm told it's all down to weight transfer and the fact that my weight is staying on my right side through impact when it should be on the left side and smashing into the back of the ball first.....I just can't for the life of me do it. Anyone got any tips on getting the weight firmly on the left side to stop me hitting up on the ball?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 23, 2012)

The old walk though drill is a good starter for ten. In your practice after you have hit your shot walk though with your right foot towards the target, it get your body moving in that direction. Don't worry too much about where the ball goes to start with, just get moving. You can even take a few steps. GL.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jul 23, 2012)

Leave it on the left during the backswing.....

Seriosuly, a more centred swing wouldn't need a big heave back to the ball. Check out Robert Rock's swing on Youtube.... he hardly has to do anything to get back to the ball, becasue he never moved of it in the first place


----------



## One Planer (Jul 23, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Leave it on the left during the backswing.....

Seriosuly, a more centred swing wouldn't need a big heave back to the ball. Check out Robert Rock's swing on Youtube.... he hardly has to do anything to get back to the ball, becasue he never moved of it in the first place
		
Click to expand...

I see how you avioded a certain phrase there Monty :rofl:


----------



## JustOne (Jul 23, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Leave it on the left during the backswing.....
		
Click to expand...

I might agree with this 

Try this....

Turn your left foot out towards the target *about* 45 degrees, yes...45 degrees!... now slide your hips about 2-3 inches to the left so they're slightly favouring being over the left leg.... have the ball in the center of your sternum, hit the ball from there.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jul 23, 2012)

Gareth said:



			I see how you avioded a certain phrase there Monty :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Fancy seeing you here....



JustOne said:



			I might agree with this 

Try this....

Turn your left foot out towards the target *about* 45 degrees, yes...45 degrees!... now slide your hips about 2-3 inches to the left so they're slightly favouring being over the left leg.... have the ball in the center of your sternum, hit the ball from there.
		
Click to expand...

... and you!

Ssssshhhhh!. The swing that dare not speak its name, but doesn't hit fat shots.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 23, 2012)

hehehehe


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 23, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			A shocking weekend of golf has led me to really wanting to sell the clubs, honestly it was embarrassingly bad, all witnessed by my pro as well which made things worse....I could almost see the Â£Â£ signs in his eyes!

I'm catching anything and everything either really fat or really thin and I'm told it's all down to weight transfer and the fact that my weight is staying on my right side through impact when it should be on the left side and smashing into the back of the ball first.....I just can't for the life of me do it. Anyone got any tips on getting the weight firmly on the left side to stop me hitting up on the ball?
		
Click to expand...


Keep your weight evenly distributed at address and throughout the backswing for the majority of shots. You might want to consider 40/60 for a driver where slightly more weight on your back foot encourages catching the ball on the upswing.

Reverse applies for chipping.

There is no marked weight transfer in a backswing so you might be loading your right side/back foot incorrectly in the first place.

However, at impact your right heel should start to come off the ground and your right begins to fold so it comes alongside the left knee.


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just had a session down the range, working on this. Still struggling a little bit with it but made some improvement. Still find myself curved backwards with far too much weight on my left foot the majority of the time but starting to get a bit more of a feeling for transferring my weight. Will get back down the range during the week and work some more....this game will NOT beat me.....even though it absolutely battered me from pillar to post yesterday in France.....I got back to the UK very battered and bruised, ready to throw the sticks in the bin!


----------



## shewy (Jul 23, 2012)

What seems to have worked for me is turn my right foot in 20 degrees keeping the weight on the ball of my feet and big toe,you really feel the resistance in the backswing and your weight naturally transfers to the left when you unwind in the downswing.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 23, 2012)

shewy said:



			What seems to have worked for me is turn my right foot in 20 degrees keeping the weight on the ball of my feet and big toe,you really feel the resistance in the backswing and your weight naturally transfers to the left when you unwind in the downswing.
		
Click to expand...

If you resist the right side too much you risk seriously injuring yourself... but it's horses for courses I guess. I would never suggest doing that.


----------



## shewy (Jul 23, 2012)

JustOne said:



			If you resist the right side too much you risk seriously injuring yourself... but it's horses for courses I guess. I would never suggest doing that.
		
Click to expand...

The pro suggested it to counter hip slide and help weight transfer,can't really see how I could injure myself. I thought the modern swing was all about the top half resisting the bottom half and unwinding through the ball? Loads of articles on this.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 23, 2012)

shewy said:



			The pro suggested it to counter hip slide and help weight transfer,can't really see how I could injure myself. I thought the modern swing was all about the top half resisting the bottom half and unwinding through the ball? Loads of articles on this.
		
Click to expand...

Our knee joints aren't made to be twisted inwards and then have a load applied to them (resist a turn)... if you want to give up walking in the next 10yrs then carry on :thup: (maybe less than 10yrs if you really try and rip a drive and snap a ligament).

On the contrary, if you flare your feet outwards you can swing as hard as you like... and controlled as it gives you better balance, even Hogan managed to figure that part out.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 23, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Keep your weight evenly distributed at address and throughout the backswing for the majority of shots.
		
Click to expand...

Who said this?

You know how some Pros kind of do a wiggle to settle themselves down? Think Big Ernie....

It's a great idea especially with the short clubs...I mean, who needs weight shift? Most of us can hit a wedge better and cleaner with our feet together.

50/50 is great, some may disagree, but if you don't move all the way out there on the backswing (like I do/did) you can keep still and not consciously do anything to recover the situation.

That's my take anyway.


----------



## shewy (Jul 23, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Our knee joints aren't made to be twisted inwards and then have a load applied to them (resist a turn)... if you want to give up walking in the next 10yrs then carry on :thup: (maybe less than 10yrs if you really try and rip a drive and snap a ligament).

On the contrary, if you flare your feet outwards you can swing as hard as you like... and controlled as it gives you better balance, even Hogan managed to figure that part out.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't flaring your feet outwards twisting your kneecaps then?
Totally confused now,really don't want to damage my knee again (football injury). But it does work to counter the hip slide and weight transfer.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 23, 2012)

When you squat down on your haunches do your knees go inwards or outwards?

When you walk do your feet turn inwards or outwards?

Lie on your back with your toes pointing up.... when you relax do they fall inwards or outwards?

I could go on....... 

Our knees and ankles aren't made to bend inwards or resist a force... judo would teach you that.. it's the concept of arm locks, leg locks etc... apply a force that the body can't take in the wrong direction that a joint is meant to flex.... believe me it doesn't take much force to dislocate a joint when you apply a force to it in the wrong direction.

I'd be having very stern words with your pro.


----------



## Patrick57 (Jul 23, 2012)

JustOne said:



			When you squat down on your haunches do your knees go inwards or outwards?

When you walk do your feet turn inwards or outwards?

Lie on your back with your toes pointing up.... when you relax do they fall inwards or outwards?

I could go on....... 

Our knees and ankles aren't made to bend inwards or resist a force... judo would teach you that.. it's the concept of arm locks, leg locks etc... apply a force that the body can't take in the wrong direction that a joint is meant to flex.... believe me it doesn't take much force to dislocate a joint when you apply a force to it in the wrong direction.

I'd be having very stern words with your pro.
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself a Whippy Tempomaster. Once you're able to hit shots with one of them you'll swing in perfect balance every time.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd be having very stern words with your pro.
		
Click to expand...

James, I think you're making assumptions here.
What if Shewy had his right foot flared out 30 degrees to start with and he has turned it in 20 deg? It will still be poiting outwards a little.
Shewy, get onto Youtube and take a look at the likes of Westwood, Donald, Tiger, Mcllroy etc....their right foot points more or less straight forward so if it's working for them and you, don't  fix it.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 24, 2012)

Many years ago I had what sounds like the exact same problem as you have. I would hit a couple of shots fat then I would thin a few trying to counteract it. What my pro got me to do is like James mentioned earlier and that is to start with slightly more weight on the front foot. Instantly this stopped me from getting stuck on my back foot in the downswing. This also restricted my back swing slightly and stopped me from over swinging. Do not worry that you may loose any power or distance doing this as I smash it right out there with all my clubs doing it this way......:thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 24, 2012)

your a beast tho Adey 

weight transfer is my issue also. I had a lesson and it is definitely helping. I still get caught a little on the right side but practice and more practice is slowly but surely sorting this.

Good luck :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Jul 24, 2012)

bobmac said:



			James, I think you're making assumptions here.
What if Shewy had his right foot flared out 30 degrees to start with and he has turned it in 20 deg? It will still be poiting outwards a little.
		
Click to expand...

I agree it's an assumption but going by what he said if he does have his foot turned *in* I'd recommend that he stops that straight away.

Given a preference I'd always like to see the right foot flared outwards 10-15 degrees for stablility and to allow the hips to perform their task.

Out of interest would you say that turning the right foot in would restrict WEIGHT SHIFT (as per the thread title) or just the turn?


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 24, 2012)

From what I'm being told in my lessons, at address weight 50L/50R, at the top of the back swing weight 40L/60R right leg straigh, left leg turned in with knee slightly bent, on down swing left hip moves towards target, weight transfer 60L/40R, right arm tucks in and butt of club follows hip direction, keeping left shoulder towards target, release the club, square impact, nice follow through and taaa daaa a delicious draw dead on line.

I wish.

If only it was that easy.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 24, 2012)

Khamelion said:



			From what I'm being told in my lessons, at address weight 50L/50R, at the top of the back swing weight 40L/60R right leg straigh, left leg turned in with knee slightly bent, on down swing left hip moves towards target, weight transfer 60L/40R, right arm tucks in and butt of club follows hip direction, keeping left shoulder towards target, release the club, square impact, nice follow through and taaa daaa a delicious draw dead on line.

I wish.

If only it was that easy.
		
Click to expand...

 If I was seeing someone that made golf sound that hard I would give up now. I have always had lessons with people that have an understanding of the swing and not just tell you what the text book says. 

I tell you what I roughly do regarding weight distribution with everything apart from (driver and 3-wood). 60L/40R (55/45) at address. 55L/45R (50/50) on the backswing, I never fully transfer onto the back foot then at impact it is probably around 75L/25R. They are just rough figures but I never fully transfer all my weight onto the back foot. When I do I get stuck and just look left cause I am gonna hit it with a hook. Maybe not text book, but it works really well for me. I like to keep my weight on the front foot as it enables me to strike the ball correctly with power and accuracy.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 24, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			your a beast tho Adey 

Click to expand...

You know it bigboy......:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 24, 2012)

MadAdey said:



 If I was seeing someone that made golf sound that hard I would give up now. I have always had lessons with people that have an understanding of the swing and not just tell you what the text book says.
		
Click to expand...

The way I written that does make it sound complicated, but, for me it works, the style of teaching that is. I get shown what is required of me and it's explained and while that may seem a little drawn out, it helps the info absorption into my brain so when I go practice I know what I need to do.

Tis horses for courses what works for one, may not for someone else.

While I've waited for my lesson I've ear wigged the lesson before and the way the teacher deals with that guy is totally different to me and that I think is the sign of a good teacher, someone who can adapt to make themselves clear to their pupils.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 24, 2012)

MadAdey said:



 If I was seeing someone that made golf sound that hard I would give up now. I have always had lessons with people that have an understanding of the swing and not just tell you what the text book says however I'm now going to go on  and describe my swing in as much detail as a text book, if not a bit more, and hopefully I'll confuse the lot of ya!.......................I tell you what I roughly do regarding weight distribution with everything apart from (driver and 3-wood). 60L/40R (55/45) at address. 55L/45R (50/50) on the backswing, I never fully transfer onto the back foot then at impact it is probably around 75L/25R. They are just rough figures but I never fully transfer all my weight onto the back foot. When I do I get stuck and just look left cause I am gonna hit it with a hook. Maybe not text book, but it works really well for me. I like to keep my weight on the front foot as it enables me to strike the ball correctly with power and accuracy.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Adey :thup:


----------



## shewy (Jul 24, 2012)

My foot was pointing straight to start with so was pointing in which kind of restricts the turn and stops the hip sliding.
If I flared the feet out how would I then stop the hipo slide?


----------



## JustOne (Jul 24, 2012)

shewy said:



			My foot was pointing straight to start with so was pointing in which kind of restricts the turn and stops the hip sliding.
If I flared the feet out how would I then stop the hipo slide?
		
Click to expand...

Like this...



			Turn your left foot out towards the target *about* 45 degrees, yes...45 degrees!... now slide your hips about 2-3 inches to the left so they're slightly favouring being over the left leg.... have the ball in the center of your sternum, hit the ball from there.
		
Click to expand...

If you have a little more weight on your left it stops how much you can slide your hips to the right on the backswing (the backswing is  supposed to be a TURN, not a slide) and it will make you feel a little more 'over' the ball.... so less brain power telling you that you need to slide.

Lots of people slide their hips to the right whilst trying to keep their head over the ball.. this is called a reverse pivot and it's pretty ugly.

our hips need to rotate 35-50 degrees to hit the ball so there's not much to be gained by trying to restrict the turn... only the slide needs restricting :thup: as I said before the backswing is SUPPOSED to be a turn so why would you try to restrict that part???? It's definitely not supposed to be a slide though 

I'm sure some others will chip in with THEIR cures for stopping the slide on the way back...... but you DO need to slide a little forwards on the way DOWN so that your body leads the club (not the other way round)... you can just spin your hips open on the way down like a spinning top... there's a slide and turn together... will see if i can find some Youtube vids (unless someone else beats me to it... :thup

Ideally you should think of the swing as 

a nice tuuuuuurrrrrrn....... then GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## JustOne (Jul 24, 2012)

JustOne said:



			you can just spin your hips open on the way down like a spinning top... there's a slide and turn together...
		
Click to expand...

NOTE: 
*That was supposed to read*....




			"you *can't* just spin your hips open on the way down like a spinning top... there's a slide and turn together..."
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JustOne (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok.... BACKSWING... watch were his *right hip* goes at 49 seconds - 52 seconds in this swing... look at the SLOPE that is on that right leg... it's not vertical. His right leg is *never* in a vertical position for the entire video as he never slides his hips over it... they turn behind him
[video=youtube;0CSHqnYNijw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CSHqnYNijw[/video]

There another one you should see where he slides his butt along a mirror for the downswing.... but I can't find it right now


----------



## JustOne (Jul 24, 2012)

JustOne said:



			There another one you should see where he slides his butt along a mirror for the downswing.... but I can't find it right now 

Click to expand...

here you go.... as you can see the left hip ends up MORE LEFT through the DOWNSWING

[video=youtube;NNwSfz0_KDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNwSfz0_KDM[/video]

:thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 24, 2012)

great vid James :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 24, 2012)

JustOne said:



			here you go.... as you can see the left hip ends up MORE LEFT through the DOWNSWING

[video=youtube;NNwSfz0_KDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNwSfz0_KDM[/video]

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

The video more or less covers what I wrote; What I am being taught and while it looks easy, getting the timing right is not.

Lots of practice needed.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 24, 2012)

Khamelion said:



			right leg straight
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about that.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 25, 2012)

JustOne said:



Fixed that for you Adey :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I see your point James........

Yes maybe a bit in depth. I was just trying to emphasise a point that you need to find the weight distribution that suits you, rather than going on the text book answer. 

Regarding something you mentioned earlier. Turning the foot in would not directly affect the weight transfer, but because it restricts the back swing then indirectly it affects the weight shift. I had a go last night on the course to see what happened and it did affect weight shift but it was because my back swing was shorter.


----------



## shewy (Jul 25, 2012)

How was your distance with the restricted backswing?
I found the weight transfer was not effected.
May try the video with the mirrors though.


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 25, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Not sure about that.

Click to expand...

Yeah I know trying to remember all the things being taught I got that wrong. Should stay flexed at the knee.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice vid James thanks for sharing.

I always did say that the right leg must remain flexed throughout the backswing.:mmm:


----------



## JustOne (Jul 26, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Nice vid James thanks for sharing.

I always did say that the right leg must remain flexed throughout the backswing.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Hehe.. when you say it should remain flexed people take that too literally and don't even move the leg. If your foot stays planted as your right hip moves backwards then by DEFAULT your leg must straighten a bit... hence the phrase 'allow your right leg to straighten'... no one I know ever said to lock it at the knee.

If you allow your leg to straighten then it might be just a little (retaining quite a bit of flex) or it may be quite a lot (retaining very little flex).... either way it should straighten at least a bit unless you're not turning your hips properly of course!!!


----------

